# New tires



## irishdude (Jun 23, 2011)

Ok. So im gonna be getting new tires in a couple weeks and i want to get good ones for the track but ill also be driving on them everyday on my stock rims. I go to the track about 5 times a year. I was lookin at nittos just not sure which ones. What do u guys think?


----------



## dudleylabauve (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't race my car, other than to dust every Mustang GT that asks for it on the street. For what it's worth, I just put on a new set of P245ZR40x18 Goodyear Eagle GT's, and am pleasantly surprised at how well they grab, wet or dry, but I also replaced all suspension and chassis-related bushings, including differential insert (Pedders), big bore shocks and GSRII struts (Pedders), 1.25" Front & Rear Drop Springs with rear spring insulators (Pedders), and (G-Force) modified trailing arms. Alignment is good too. The car handles exceptionally well compared to OEM, and, for the money, the Eagle GT's grab really well for a $169 tire. But once again, I haven't been a track goer, so, other guys have better knowledge of a good street/strip tire. For comparison, I have used Ultra Performance Hankook and Nankang tires, and both of those are **** compared to the Eagle GT's, but they are cheap tires.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

There's no tire that is best at everything so you have to decide what compromises you're willing to make. Price, tread wear, traction, handling, wet traction, road noise and and other things have to be weighed. A great summer tire will be crap and banker-heart hard when it's cold. Usually a good track tire (and tires act a lot differently there than the road) will have lousy wear and are bad on wet roads. Nitto 555s are decent tires. Nitto NT01s are better tires but will wear even less as long and neither are good outside of dry, summer conditions.

Your best bet is to pick up a set of stock 17" wheels and have some track dedicated tires and then street tires of either all season if you're driving in cold weather or summer performance if you're not.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I am buying Nitto NT05 for new 18s, but keeping 17s for drag strip with NT01R for the rears and used race only. I am also installing drag bags and should have no issues with 17s at the drag strip.


----------

